# Simspns movie



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone seen it yet or goin to see it i think some places where showing it yesterday, there are too many films out that i still havent got round to seein

Simpsons

Transformers

Die hard 4

zodiac

to name a few, also the new bourne one bourne ultimatum cant wait for that


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Transformers looks decent, Simpsons does look quite funny too


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Going to watch Transformers and Simpsons this weekend.

Been looking forward to both movies ever since I heard they were being made.


----------



## JohnnyWales (Jul 27, 2007)

Die hard 4 is amazing even the girlfriend liked it!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just been to see the simpsons it was hilarious, gonna go see Die hard this week


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

On the cards for me is The Simpsons, Transformers and then RUSH HOUR 3!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I watched the Simpsons movie yesterday.

It's omg amazing.

Not better than Transformers, but still. Funny as hell.

Next movie is Rush Hour 3. And then..Halo The Movie next year! =P


----------



## **Team Punishment UK** (Aug 12, 2007)

If u wanna watch any film online just ask i will get u a link, pm me or something.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

nice one mate, i might put up a new section of the board for random links and videos so anything can be posted in there


----------



## **Team Punishment UK** (Aug 12, 2007)

uk-mma said:


> nice one mate, i might put up a new section of the board for random links and videos so anything can be posted in there


You could do but i think its fine here you could just make a thread saying **Movies** and sticky it in this section or **Movie Talk and Links** then in that thread ill post links to movies also u could use it to talk about movies


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh im going to change the board a little bit over the next few days maybe add a few more categories if there is anything in particular anyone would like to see on the board let me know....yes to see more members on the board would be nice lol, i think we've been up and running about 4 weeks now and have got 40 members so i dont suppose thats too bad considering it takes quite a while to get listed at the top of search engines and stuff, i did type in uk mma forum into yahoo today and we where top so thats a good sign, as soon as where top for mma forum (if that ever happens) we will be laughin


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

Worst film I saw all time, all my life.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Chibi Sean said:


> Worst film I saw all time, all my life.


what film?


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

Simpsons movie.

And it was the ****ing in-flight movie when i went to and from tenerife last year.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Chibi Sean said:


> Worst film I saw all time, all my life.


It's a given tastes differ, but the worst? Counting by your fingers, how many movies have you seen in your entire life?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Its just a long episode of the simpsons......not the worst film by a long shot in my opinion.

Ever seen "Crack in the floor" starring A C Slater from saved by the bell?

or Starship troopers 2?

Jeez, they are bad films - simpsons is a veritable cinematic triumph in comparison!


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

Actually I will rescind that.

I just remembered Cabin Fever.


----------

